# LGD  to Attend First Birth of Goats?



## LoneOakGoats (Jan 15, 2014)

We got Spike several weeks ago.  He is approx. 1 year old, GPxAnatolian.  We were told he has been with goats his entire life and was good with the babies at birth.  I don't know for certain.  He is with our goats and have no issues at all.  One Nannie is within a few weeks of kidding.  As she gets closer, should we separate him?   We work and are gone during the day and I would hate for anything to happen.  Thanks for any input.  (I still haven't had a chance to get pictures of him, but will soon)


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 15, 2014)

A 1 year old LGD should be able to be there. Can you be certain the info provided is accurate? Some LGD's may not understand what is happening if it is their first kidding so it is best to allow them there but only supervised until you are sure. Some LGD's are very "involved" with the kidding and can start cleaning the kid before the doe does and that isn't very good as the scent is important.  Some does don't mind the dogs right there some do and will butt the dogs back... which is ok. 

Lots of "if's" in that, but ultimately, IMO it would be best to observe your new boy before allowing him to be alone while kidding. If you came home and found a dead kid you might always wonder in the back of your mind what happened. Some LGD's will eat a stillborn kid/lamb as to get rid of it before it draws predators etc. Some inexperienced dogs will try to eat the after birth off the momma before it is fully passed. 

So... expecting those pics....


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks Southern.  I put her in a make shift stall in the barn.  She is in full sight of the LGD and the other goat.  I thought she was still a few weeks out, but looking closely today, she looks like she is "spreading" open. No discharge at all, doing the little soft talking, and I can't feel the ligs. at all.  Going to be  keeping a close eye on her.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 15, 2014)

Do you have a kidding thread???


----------



## elevan (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## babsbag (Jan 15, 2014)

Even experienced dogs can try and eat the afterbirth before the doe delivers it all...ask me how I know this...fortunately the doe was not injured.

I too have a one year old pyr/Anatolian cross and he is great with the goats but I will make sure I am there with him for the first birth and maybe even the first 2 or 3. The biggest problem I had with my other LGD is that he would get very protective of the afterbirth, he wanted to eat it, and he would fight with my female LGD to get to it. She wanted it just as much though so I can't really blame it all on the male. Hoping this male won't be quite as aggressive towards "the prize".


----------



## bcnewe2 (Jan 16, 2014)

I am still dealing with Jesse (1yr old toile) trying to play to rough with the new lambs. So I have built her a stall where she is seprated from the ewes and lambs but can see everything. She has am time with the new lambs and pm time with them but that is out in the pasture where she can run instead of getting caught up in trying to lamb dance in tight spaces with them.  She is getting the idea of what is right but I don't trust her to not forget her "head" when they new lambs starting running around in small spaces.

I wouldn't trust any new animal on my place around new babies. Not till I could watch for myself how they are when new babies arrive.

I allow a bit of afterbirth treats but not the whole thing or all of them. to much to digest on one tummy.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 16, 2014)

Jack is THE BEST livestock dog ever- but- I don't like him to be with kidding goats.  He cleans the babies off.  I have never had one reject one but he has gotten them separated before.  He will lick the hoo hoo of a goat when she starts getting all goopy right before birth.  Again, never had a problem but I just don't feel comfortable with it. 

I don't allow dogs in with about to kid does unless I KNOW they are fine with them.  Snowy stays with new babies, Jack stays out in the field with the weanlings and not quite ready does.


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the great info!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 16, 2014)

jodief100 said:


> Jack is THE BEST livestock dog ever- but- I don't like him to be with kidding goats.  He cleans the babies off.  I have never had one reject one but he has gotten them separated before.  He will lick the hoo hoo of a goat when she starts getting all goopy right before birth.  Again, never had a problem but I just don't feel comfortable with it.
> 
> I don't allow dogs in with about to kid does unless I KNOW they are fine with them.  Snowy stays with new babies, Jack stays out in the field with the weanlings and not quite ready does.



That brought back to mind some of the things Jodie has told us here on BYH about him. 
Jodie's _Jack_ stories are great! That really is one awesome boy! 
We need some more Jodie!


----------



## bcnewe2 (Jan 17, 2014)

I had 2 great dogs in AR. They were my best team ever.  But one of them would steal a new baby in a heart beat.  I had 2 bottle babies over the years because of him.
He would clean them as quickly as he could get to them. Momma's didn't seem to mind but if he got to into it he would then start guarding them from the Momma.  

He never really got over it but I knew to watch for it.
Man do I wish they were here to teach Jesse just a few things.  Love my Jesse but hard for me to teach what comes so natural to an adult LGD.


----------

